# My new cage! FINISHED WITH PICs. :)



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

My new cage next to my old cage xDDD









Dad building cage 









my brother inside the cage lmao









cageee









my brother entering the cage bahah

So yah it still needs a door and levels and bedding (fleece? ) any suggestions? how many floors coould it use do you think? (only half floors)

AND SOME RAT PICS CAUSE I LOVE THEM









splinter falling over 









peep investigating









klenex box









peep on top of the world.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

they're gonna love it - it's huge!
i bet you could do 4 or 5 levels if you wanted


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

Wow, that's spiffy! You have an awesome dad if he'll build you that!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

hmmm maybe i will do 4 floors but i want to be able to access and everything easily plus we don't have that much wire left (lol lostbutnotforgot my dad's amazing but we already made like three trips to home depot and he won't want to make more so however much i have left i'll use.  ) 
thanks <3


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

Just a thought, but would it be easier to build shelves out of a light, solid plastic? That way you could just wipe them down, instead of having to pull fabric off every time it's time to clean! 

Otherwise... my my it's huge! Lucky rats!

I love that photo of them in the Kleenex box. It's like Peep is saying "what other rat? There's just me, so you better just give me ALL the attention and yogies."


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

Hm... If you're going to use the wire for shelves (unless you go for plastic as Captain suggested), put some laminate flooring on the shelves and then put fabric on over that. Then the hardware cloth won't start to stink from the urine. When you make the door, the bigger the better!!! As long as they can't get out of it, bigger doors are always better. Even if you make a really big door that's kind of hard to open that you could use only when cleaning/decorating, and then a smaller one for getting them out on a daily basis.

And I would suggest fleece for the bedding. Not only does it make it cute and colorful, but it's cheaper in the long run because you can just keep reusing it. Plus it's better on their lungs, which is always a plus!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

hmm thanks ok good ideas im not sure we will but good to know.  the only problem im finding is getting fleece. anyone know where to get some?


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

aand lmfao captain flow it's so truee Peep is so selfish lmfaoo when they drink water if Splinter is drinking Peep will shove her out of the way and hold Splinter's face away with her paw. xDD


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

wow. cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

whoa, that cage is sooo awesome!
i'm sure they're gonna love it. ;]
and your ratties are total cuties too..how old are they??


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

I would be sure to put a large sturdy door on the cage. u want to be able to have access to everything in the cage and u might want to add large items shelves, large toys, large boxes, etc


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*



PrincessPeep said:


> hmm thanks ok good ideas im not sure we will but good to know.  the only problem im finding is getting fleece. anyone know where to get some?


i'm guessing that because you mentioned home depot that you are in the states somewhere, so you'll be able to get fleece by the bucketload at places like joanns, michaels, walmart, and any other sewing/fabric store.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

gl


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

aw thanks <3 They're about three or four months old. We've had a lot of trouble with a good door so we're just going to buy a wire shelf and use it, it will come out on the sides and not look that great hah but it will work and be nice and safe and easy to use *and just a little more money* 
Aw crapola I'm in Canada maybe they have some of that here *walmart  
Thanks so much everyone, I'll be sure to post pics when it's done so far we have one level in.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

OMG! I remember when you joined and Your Rats have grown So much Since then. (I have not been on lately.)

Also, That cage is awesome. What are the dimensions?


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

aww yah I know  Haha same. Thanks <3 Um it's 38 inches tall, 32 long...and 18 wide.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

You better post Pics of it finished and deocrated!!!! =)


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

lol I will! It won't be done for another two weeks though sadly I will have no time to work on it.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

How it look now?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

lol ic whenever i start building a cage i dont stop its kinda like ocd...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*



way2kewl4u_92 said:


> lol ic whenever i start building a cage i dont stop its kinda like ocd...


lol, same here.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

hehe so hows the ratties?


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

lol yah my dad is kinda like..."i guess we could go next weekend" plus i had like two huge projects and three tests. Right now my dad is in Vancover so yah we won't be working on it. xDD I'm trying to convince my mom to let us get some fleece...but im going to have to pay for it myself. I was wondering, how do you guys cut the fleece so that it doesn't fray?
the ratties are good.^_^


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

that's why most of the people that choose fleece get it, it does not fray at all because of the type of fabric it is.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cae! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

oh ok. lol thanks <3


----------



## spanky (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: My new cage! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

A craft store such as Michaels will also have fleece. If you're in a city with a "garment district" like LA. You could probably find some really cheap in one of those stores where the sell material blankets and the like.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My new cage! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

WalMart has really cheap fleece in their fabric section.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cage! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

i cut up an old sweater , PICTURES.
(not completely decorated but whatevs. )













































































































my brother in the cage


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My new cage! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

nice


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My new cage! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

what did you end up using as the door?


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: My new cage! (unfinished, home made with pics =D )*

oh this








we covered it with mesh and attached it with bungee cords, two on either side


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah, the cage is huge! The ratties must really love it!


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

That's awesome! Great job. ^^
I want to modify my Martins' R-690 a bit before anyone moves in to it, with ladders and maybe ropes or tubes to climb from floor to floor on, instead of those boring (and probably uncomfortable) steep wire steps.

Your rats look very happy in that cage... as does your brother. XD


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

haha thanks guys.


----------

